
Complexity in art, music, and cellular automata - nicholast
https://medium.com/@_NicT_/its-actually-pretty-simple-cda17a589f39#.dijtvye37
======
nicholast
Hi there, have been reading a little about complexity theory here and there
for a while now and thought it would be fun to put together some thoughts in a
blog post. Sharing here in case anyone finds of interest.

